# Model 60 and +P???



## Roadking Larry (Jul 3, 2008)

I recently acquired a Model 60 .38 Spec. that dates to 1977. It rapidly became my favorite hot weather carry gun. Only problem is finding carry ammo for it around my area. What I am trying to determine is will this gun stand up to an occasional diet of +P ammo. I try to put 50 or so rounds a month through it for practice and do that with standard pressure reloads but would not mind being able to stoke it with +P for carry.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I beleive they were rated for +P's but in one that old I would practice with .38's and carry +P's. That is if I wanted to be sure the gun would last me the rest of my life. The worst that could happen is you would knock it out of time. You would have to send it back to S&W if you don't know a good smith. I doubt that 50rds a month would hurt it. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

If you email or call Smith & Wesson they can answer your question for you. I asked them the same thing about my model 15-3 which is from the late 60s or early 70s and I was told that it would be fine to shoot +P rounds with it.

I am guessing that it will be fine for your model 60 as well. I recommend the Speer Gold Dot 135 grain +P round.


----------



## Bob D (Jul 20, 2008)

If a S&W revolver has a model # like yours, Mod 60, it is safe for +P loads.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

If you are going to carry +P rounds, shoot some. The gun shoots lower with them, and even at close range you can see the difference. I mostly practice point shooting with mine and the "point" is definitely lower with the +P rounds. 

Personally, I don't use them now. I see no need. When I carry my Airlite T I use the low recoil rounds in it. They seem to go where I point the gun.


----------

